# CCW gun choice



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

Ok I am looking at the SA XD sub compact 9mm or the Berreta px4 storm sub compact 9mm. What do you guys think of these two guns and what would be your choice. Between these two of course I know everyone has something different but these are the two I have held and like. Thanks in advance for any advice given!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Really splitting hairs between the two, but I'd personally prefer the Springfield. I like the safety setup better & prefer SA over Beretta. 

The Beretta may be more ergonomically designed, I'd probably have to hold & shoot both to form a realistic opinion. Both are nice guns for their niche.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have the Springfield and its a great gun, for the price they are really hard to beat, I am a bigger guy and it still fits in my hands nicely.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the springfield and a m&p compact . They are both nice. I tried the berreta . It just didn't fit inner wastband comfortably. They are both on the thick side. It is harder to hide thick than full size.


----------



## fergs back (Oct 29, 2008)

M&P compact is my favorite......but of those two choices I would go with the XD. They shoot great, are reliable, and reasonably priced. I only choose the M&P over it due to the # of safeties on the XD.


----------



## iceman71 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have an XD.40SC and carry it all the time. It is an awesome pistol. You can not go wrong with the Springfield. Nothing against the Berretta just love the XD.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the replies! I am headed to fin feather and fur this weekend, I am going to get the xd subcompact 9mm. They have a 12 months same as cash thing going on down there so I am going to get the gun and five hundred rounds of ammo for all my calibers of guns while I am down there.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Cant go wrong with an XD. I carry an XD 40 SC everyday in a Cross Breed Super Tuck. I absolutely love it. Never a single malfunction and it is the most accurate SC I have ever seen. Check out XDTalk.com

My wife carries a S&W M&P Compact 9 and its a great weapon as well. I wouldnt hesitate to carry that one either. Also a great shooter. She has had 2 malfunctions with it but that was when she was new to shooting and I contribute it to the grip she was using.


----------



## shaneinhisroom (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the XD as well, I think it's a prettier gun and it works flawlessly (when kept clean). But I carry a Glock 19 in a Crossbreed Supertuck.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

Got the XD sub compact last week, very pleased after the first 300 rounds! No issues at the range and it is very easy to clean. I want the 3.8" XDM now plus you gotta love a 9mm with ammo prices right now!


----------

